# This is my baby



## funeral_bell (Mar 20, 2008)

If this works properly not sure if it will......this should be a pic of my baby, she is 3 years old and i rescued her when she was a kitten.....she's called mischief.....and the name suits her....hope this works








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## funeral_bell (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn.....can anyone tell me how to upload a pic here please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

ithink go onto thread and click on paperclip sign then you can browse your pics and upload


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> whilst creating or replying to a thread...
> To add pic's you need to use:
> manage attachments or the paperclip icon
> then browse your pc for the pic you want
> ...


Im just to slow!!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

click on the paper clip (shown in image) and upload a picture from your compuer


----------



## funeral_bell (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok thanks for that.....we'll try again.....here we go this should be Mischief.


----------



## funeral_bell (Mar 20, 2008)

lol thank you......how did you manage to get it that big?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous,, lovely colours,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous cat very pretty


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Your right FB-her name does seem to fit her, she's beautiful


----------



## funeral_bell (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol thank you everyone


----------

